# RAF Bibury



## ricasso (Jul 13, 2009)

RAF Bibury was built in 1939 as a flight training school , it was used for night flying training and during the day it was used as a RLG (relief landing ground) for nearby RAF South Cerney.

the usual aircraft to use this airfield were alternating squadrons of Spitfires and Hurricanes although it was also used by the ubiquitous Harvards and Oxfords.

By 1944 flying had stopped and it was taken over by 7 MU (Maintainance Unit) and the airfield was finally closed in 1945 

The picket post



















reclad T1 hanger











Concrete roadway leading into on of the nearby woods






Found these vents all in a pile, there was about 4 or 5 of them










I spent a good half an hour wading through this lot trying to find non existant buildings,the damn things came up to my armpits and when the nettles ended the brambles started, ah,the joys of rural exploration!!!






The MT shed (Motor Transport)















reclad blister hanger (at least it hasnt been demolished like the one at Chedworth !)






Air raid shelter for accomanying sheds


















Nice little pump house for the refueling equipment










Plinth for pump, note the inlet/outlet pipes by the back wall


----------



## klempner69 (Jul 13, 2009)

Nice one Ric,never heard of this one before..


----------



## ricasso (Jul 13, 2009)

cheers mate, like all airfields you always think there's more stuff out there


----------



## klempner69 (Jul 13, 2009)

You are right there Ric,I was looking on Google Earth the other day at RAF Long Newnton,and found lots more to see than when I first went..good job its not far away.


----------



## ricasso (Jul 13, 2009)

klempner69 said:


> You are right there Ric,I was looking on Google Earth the other day at RAF Long Newnton,and found lots more to see than when I first went..good job its not far away.



Hey, if your thinking of doing Long Newnton some time, PM me, id like to tag along on that one if thats ok?


----------

